# new budgie!!



## heyaa.. (Oct 27, 2021)

hello so idk how this website or whatever works i dont even know if im using it right but whatever.

so i got my budgie a few days ago and ge seems to be very scared. Im trying my best to leave him alone to settle in his cage but i did need to fix the set up a bit so yeah. when i first got him he sorta just sat in the corner on a perch doing nothing and making no noise at all so i had my friend come over the next day ti hangout and we played budgie noises on yt for him cause she had a budgie and said it works to help them talk or whatever so ive been doing that while im at school and talking to him. he usually only moves more and actually talks when the budgie noises are playing and he tends to just go back and forth on two perches mostly. so im wondering hoe i can make him more comfortable and get hsed to everything so he starts talking and moving more so i can try to start taming him.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Ok, so a lot to unpack here 


Don't play budgie noises for him/her. This will only confuse and depress him/her since s/he will hear other birds that s/he cannot ever find. It will only make the transition to the new home harder for him/her.
S/he will need a couple of weeks to settle in. During this time, do not really try to interact with him/her. Put the cage in a common area so that the little one can get used to the sights/sounds of the house.
After a few days, it's probably alright to sit near the cage and speak to him/her for a few minutes several times a day. You want him/her to get used to your voice.

After the couple of weeks, start by just placing your hand on the cage. The outside of the cage. For a few minutes, several times a day. You want him/her to get used to hands as a thing that don't mean pain.
Do this until the s/he does not visibly panic.

Then you can start putting your hand "in" the cage, but *do not touch *him/her. Just lay your hand there and talk to him/her nicely for several minutes, several times a day.
Eventually, s/he won't panic at the sight of hands and may even hop onto your arm (this is very good if it happens).
Never, ever, "grab" a budgie. You will only freak him/her out and set your bonding back by huge amounts.

Then you can work form there to see if s/he will step up onto your finger (but on his/her terms). Never, ever, force a bird to do something that it isn't ready to do or doesn't want to do, you will only damage your relationship.
Spray millet usually helps with this, there are dozens of good reference videos on Youtube that you can take a look at for the gentle ways to do this.

Make sure that in the evening the cage is in a quiet and reasonably dark space. Don't wake him/her up when s/he is sleeping, parrots of all stripes hate this. They require a lot of sleep.

What's the budgie's name?
Can you post a picture?
How big is the cage that s/he is in?
Did you get him/her from a breeder or a pet store?
What are you feeding him/her?
Is s/he your only budgie?


----------



## heyaa.. (Oct 27, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Ok, so a lot to unpack here
> 
> 
> Don't play budgie noises for him/her. This will only confuse and depress him/her since s/he will hear other birds that s/he cannot ever find. It will only make the transition to the new home harder for him/her.
> ...


sorry if im using the website wrong ****


his name is Pogo
no idea how to put a picture but hes green and yellow 
im not sure how big the cage is i will have to check, i was told the minimum for a cage is 12x18x18 is that correct? im pretty sure mine is bigger than that. I was also hoping once hes comfortable in his new home and trusts me more then i would let him out of the cage as much as possible(supervised).
i know this isnt the best but i did get him from a pet store only because i couldnt find any actually good bird stores or breeders sadly so i just searched many pet store to find the store with the best treated animals,biggest cages etc.
im feeding him pretty much the same as he had in the store just with a bit more, it is like a seed mix but im planning to slowly change it to something a bit better. (any recommendations??) but i also try to feed him some fruits or vegetables by putting them by his food carefully or like between the bars (without putting my hand in the cage) he isnt eating them though.
yeah hes my only bird rn i was told by a friend they tend be more affectionate to the owners if theres only one but if he does get too lonely i will upgrade the cage size and all and get another.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*To learn how to use the forum properly, you need to read the Site Guidelines and FAQs.*
*The FAQs tell you how to upload pictures, videos, etc.*

*The minimum size cage I would recommend for one budgie would be 30" long x 18" wide x 18" high
You must ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.*
*(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.
Do not play budgie sounds or videos for your bird. It will only confuse him.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk to him.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him.
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he is comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your bird’s pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.*


----------



## heyaa.. (Oct 27, 2021)

do u know how to delete a post because Im not active on here anymore and I have no idea how to delete stuff and can find it anywhere. I also dont want people to respond or anything anymore because I have my questions and stuff all sorted out.


----------

